# Detailing News- How to Properly Clean & Disinfect Germs Bacteria from Car Interior



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailing News- How to Properly Clean & Disinfect Germs Bacteria from Car Interior*

Larry from Ammo discuss here


----------

